# Rescued Pitbull's



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm just curious to see how many of you have rescued your dogs.

As most of you already know this is my Dog Sully.








I rescued him Decmeber 2008 from BraveHeart Pitbull Rescue in Lakeville,MA he was my son's x-mas present and they are the best of buddies.

So if you have a rescue I would love to see!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dosia was also a rescue. Ryan took him from a home where he was being beaten and choked, poor boy. I got him on January 6th 2009 as an anniversary present. Best present ever


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

aww poor thing, glad you could save him from that.he is so handsome!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks you  I'm so glad we found him  I was actually looking into buying a pit when we got him so I'm glad it was him.


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

My moms dog we found. He was in one of those yellow newspapper thingys with his dead brothers and sisters in a garbage bag. Uno my first pit was rescued from fighting, Keno my second pit I stole (everyone things I was given him) he was chained up to an abandon trailer with no food or water, so I stole him.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

All three of our pet-bulls were rescues/adoptions ... Cujo - 5 months was from VA, Hazel - 6 months and our newest pup (name still to be determined) - 6 weeks were from NY.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Marley was also a rescue. My sister got him and his sis Gretta from people who had no idea what they were doing. Their mom was sick and refusing to feed them so we got them at 3-4 weeks old.


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

Bandit, my moms dog was found with his eyes still closed, upon opening them he'd growl at any mirror he could she his refletion in, and try to play with himself via the mirror, it was so cute!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I currently don't have any in my crew that are rescues however I have had many.

Money was my first. I came across him walking down the block with a dried bloody face from a recent fight, with wounds left un treated. I found his owners, he had gotten off this chain. The chain he was on was so short he could barely turn around. The bragged of how he was used for fighting and his scares where evidence of it.

They couldn't contain the dog and needed to move anyhow. I bought him for $15..
This dog TERRIFIED ME! I would make Aimee sit between me and him when in the car because I just knew he was gonna bit me in the face! 
Aimee of course had no fear of the dog and slowly I became more attached to him and eventually he became the best dog I have ever owned.

Money RIP Son.








Chino I found furless at 6 months old. She was the sweetest smallest little thing ever. I was in love. The guy that owned the litter she came from was in Jail. I got a phone call (neighborhood friends had my #) from the owner when he got out. I was told if I didn't bring her back he would kill all my dogs and take her. She was now a year old. Aimee and myself had put everything two 13yr old kids had into bringing this dog back to health and treating her Demo without the ability to take her to a vet. So I told me to try it and I would shot him in his face. He never attempted to get her again.








Patch
Some people saw me walking Money and asked if I wanted another dog. They had one that they couldn't deal with that they needed to get rid of. I went and looked at Patch chained to a tree with a 3 foot chain. No water. No food and it was a skinny tree so no shade. So of course he came home with me.








Jewels
My neighbor came by with the most gorgeous puppy I had ever seen. A blue brindle. Now this was 6-7 years ago before the color was as popular as it is now.I was in love with the color. I went with them to go see mom and dad and found jewels. Uncared for and bred every heat. I put out the money and bought her. She was an exceptional dog and was a joy to own. 









I have had many many more than this, however these where personal pets. Others where fosters that came and went.

I don't involve myself with shelter dogs. Not that I don't want them or anything, but a dog in the shelter has someone helping it. I do rescue with strays, animals tied to my gate or pouch and left, or people that just abandon their animals, People who have puppies and don't know what to do with them. I have never taken or asked for donations, all the rescue I do is privately thru me.

I have really cut down on rescue since having kids. In February of 2011 we plan to have several kennels put in, some of my dogs moved out and will have the space to start taking in 2-3 dogs at a time. So I will be back at it next year. As of now I just take what I am handed as many people abandon animals to me since they know I will not turn them down.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

This is Co-Co... my foster pit.. I didn't keep her for more than a couple months. I took her from a friend's nephew who wasn't taking care of her properly. She wasn't being fed/watered, and was left outside on a chain inside a fenced yard with little to no human interaction. I rehab'd her and taught her some manners, took her to the vet and got her shots and spayed, and placed her in a loving forever home! This is when I first brought her home.. sadly, I don't have the after pix, as they never got uploaded to photobucket before I lost my camera... but I do have some other shots of her during her stay at my house.
































Co-Co and my oldest daughter, Chenoá playing together







Happy pittie!







This is one of my faves.. I used it on my myspace page... Co-Co, Chenoá, Annie the foster mutt, and Alyia (pit/chow/blue heeler)!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's so awesome Holly. I will do this too that's why I have a ton of cats now too  I can never say no to a sad stray that needs help. The best girl I ever had was Honey Bear she was a light red. I found her scared and shaking under an old boat in a fied. She was dirty ans starving and looked like she might have been a bait dog, She was covered in scratches and punctures. There was no way I could just leave her there so I brought her home and every one loved her she was so sweet and happy once she came out of her shell. That's the reason I bug Jon so much about Sweet Pea pics cause she looked so so much like Pea.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

No really special story here - we adopted Ruby from the animal shelter 4.5 years ago - a day after her posted 'expiration date' - one of the shelter workers thanked us for taking her and said they really liked her. She was a stray with no history - I cannot believe anyone would let this cutie pie get away!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

This is my Dad's new boy Earl. He was rescued from the pound on his last day before he was PTS. He is 4 years old and fully trained. Great addition to the family


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I got my girl Belle from a rescue! I believe it was called LS Ridge's Horses and Dogs or something weird... they were located about 3 hours north of me and I saw Belle's picture on petfinder.com and just had to go see her! Brought her home the very same day!
First night home








recently, at 1.5 years old!








me and my girls.. Belle looks so happy!


----------



## hmlykins (May 15, 2009)

I rescued/adopted Jada!!! I am so glad I did! She is my baby girl!









This was her the day I brought her home









This is her this past Christmas

I adopted her in May 2009


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Whether your taking in a stray,adopting or just taking the dog out of a bad enviorment
it is so good to hear and to know there is so many other people trying to help these dogs and give them loving homes like they deserve.

When I decided I was going to get a dog I started doing research to figure out what kind I wanted that being I never owned a Pitbull before. I went on petfinder and was browsing through the breeds and noticed Pitbull's were in the 10,000 range that needed homes,and after doing alot of reading up on this breed I knew I had to make a little difference and save one of these guys. I'm so glad i did. Sully has also change alot of my friend's and family's view on these dogs which i also a plus. My mom had always been petrified of really any dog over 10 pounds but now she LOVES Sully he even takes him for walks it's great.

Thanks everyone for sharing ,anymore please share if you want.


----------



## bigred7999 (Aug 3, 2009)

I got a Maddie from a rescue in Flint MI, they had her listed online as a border collie.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

bigred7999 said:


> I got a Maddie from a rescue in Flint MI, they had her listed online as a border collie.


That is one strange looking Border Collie...

Nubs came from a Shelter in April 2008. He was turned in by a Military man who couldn't get any of his family to take care of him while he was deployed for 18months. His name was Versie/Versee/Verzie depending on what paperwork you looked at. He was literally the shelter favorite, winning over the shelter staff pretty quickly. Never have I seen so many people cry when a dog was being adopted. It felt great.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

awwww.... I hope our 6 week old pup turns out like NUBS. Love his color!

great to hear all the stories and efforts to rescue these Pits.

StangChick... I know exactly what you are saying about people's perceptions based on the negative media stories and how their views change when they actually get to meeting them...


----------



## bigred7999 (Aug 3, 2009)

Yea Maddie was at the rescue for almost 4 months no one would adopt her. I think she sure is some sort of pit mix, with what who knows?

Nubs looks just like my friends dog Sasha.


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

My husband & I agreed for our one year anniv. we would adopt an adult dog.
He never had a pet before but says "I want a big dog". I was like yeah ok - he cant handle a big dog.
But when I looked at all the local rescues all the small dogs were either not good with kids, not good with other dogs, etc.
Then I said what the heck - and looked into all the "pits" they had. I knew that they could be a handful if not trained properly as with any larger breed dog. In Omi's description they mentioned "calm" so I was interested.

The day we went to the city shelter - my husband gave me the lecture that if the dog isnt right for us I need to be prepared to leave with out it.
Well, they open the run she was in - she walks up to him, puts her paws on him and licks his face. That was over a year ago & she still takes advantage of the fact that he's a sucker!
Whoever had her prior to me - I give them credit for training her well. She was housebroken and knew basic commands. They are still idiots though because they cropped her ears soooo short and she has creepy eyes tattooed on the inside of her leg.


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

I adopted Ellis from a rescue when he was 8 weeks old. He was dumped at the spca all alone when he was 4 weeks old, poor puppy.
This is him the day when his foster mom brought him over for a home check. I loved him instantly







This is his foster mom, not me!
Still just as cute!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Beautiful dogs, great thread SC. I consider mine rescues, although not from rescue organizations, but from people who were unable to take care of them and each was in danger of going to the wrong hands eventually if I didnt take the initiative.

Thanks for reminding us how many great dogs there are out there that need homes.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

melrosdog said:


> I adopted Ellis from a rescue when he was 8 weeks old. He was dumped at the spca all alone when he was 4 weeks old, poor puppy.
> This is him the day when his foster mom brought him over for a home check. I loved him instantly
> 
> 
> ...


OMG OMG That's exactly what Dosia looked like as a baby. OMG too cute.


----------

